# 30 Babies! (With Pictures)



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, guys! I couldn't be more thrilled!!

I now have *30* babies!

My Himalayan's (Anyone want to suggest names for her, she's the only un-named one!) are 6 days old today. I believe there are 5 females and 2 males, but I am still very new to sexing, so definitely could have made a mistake.
Girls:









Boys:









Ziggy's are 5 days old. I believe there to be 5 females and 2 males.
Girls:









Boys:









Sugar had hers this morning. 14 of them, unless I counted wrong - I have not yet touched them, it was just a quick head count.









:gwavebw


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww babes-Congrats!


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Such cute little munchkins! congrats!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh congrats! That's a lot of babies! Can't wait to see them grow


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on babies  good luck with your latest litter, lots in there!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow!!! Lots of bbs!! We need lotsa pictures!!!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I am so excited!

I am trying to get a website set up so that I can track progression for each doe's litter a lot easier.


----------



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

name suggestion: Minstrel or carmel 
what do you think?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are cute names.  Might have to use them!


----------

